# My Corsair Carbide 500r Case comes Dec. 14th!



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

For people who helped me decide to buy the 500r case from this thread, I have made a new thread in the right category that will contain pictures of my open boxing tomorrow evening and then this weekend I will be posting pictures of my build in its new home. 







Stay Tuned for a mass amount of pictures!


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

Get a mic yet?

/teehee

Oh, and grats on the new case!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Get a mic yet?
> 
> /teehee



yeah ive had one for the last like 4 days


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

That'll teach me to stay out of TS3 for too long.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> That'll teach me to stay out of TS3 for too long.



you were in TS one of the days i had one


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

You were typing on it!  Said you didn't have a mic!

Also, is your HAF still on Craigslist?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> You were typing on it!  Said you didn't have a mic!
> 
> Also, is your HAF still on Craigslist?



really hmm

yes,

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/sys/2744717930.html

Ill be putting it on ebay after my rig is moved into the 500r


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

Carnation, huh?  I live in Marysville.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Carnation, huh?  I live in Marysville.



oh nice! we are pretty close
Fixed previous post. meant to say ebay not craigslist. its already up


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

Enjoy the case, can you post pictures when the rigs installed?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Enjoy the case, can you post pictures when the rigs installed?



yes, like i said those will be coming i think this weekend when i have transfered my rig into its new home(the 500r)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2011)

nice phone number,if i call will your wife/gf answer?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> nice phone number,if i call will your wife/gf answer?



nope itll be me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> nice phone number,if i call will your wife/gf answer?



 Here's to wishful thinking. 

 @ N-I-FTW 

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

its "out for delivery" right now, so itll be here sometime after 1 i think


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

its here!!!


----------



## happita (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

and its smaller then i thought, but i like it!

The Attention to detail with Corsair cases is amazing, such a nice case and build quality is great. So glad this case doesn't make it obvious that its plastic thrown together into a box form like my HAF 932


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats NI-FTW!!!  That is a pretty sweet case you got there!  A buddy of mine is actually thinking of ordering one.  When can we expect pics?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Congrats NI-FTW!!!  That is a pretty sweet case you got there!  A buddy of mine is actually thinking of ordering one.  When can we expect pics?



in about 5 minutes. after i fap to your avatar 

PICTURES


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn, that is a sweet looking chassis.  I love the way the front fan ports are done, with only the 120mm hole showing through the mesh.  VERY NICE!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Damn, that is a sweet looking chassis.  I love the way the front fan ports are done, with only the 120mm hole showing through the mesh.  VERY NICE!



thanks, its a such a clean looking case. I love it! I like the size too, it is perfect


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Awating finished pics.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Awating finished pics.



/agreed  Get off BF3 you punk.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think tomorrow i will spend all day rebuilding my rig into the new case.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

Currently working on it. its taking a long time haha! Mainly because im taking my time and yeah.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

Still working on it. I just have DVD, Fan controller, and fans to hook up then ill be done.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

If you want to improve airflow, remove the lousy dust covers behind the steel mesh parts.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> If you want to improve airflow, remove the lousy dust covers behind the steel mesh parts.



Hows your cable management in your 500r?


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

It's managed quite nicely, thanks for asking!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's managed quite nicely, thanks for asking!



Show me? Mine is pretty good too, other then at the top i have 3 molexes to connect.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2011)

you're STILL not done? 

Taking your time, stil lwaiting for thos epics, dammit!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> you're STILL not done?
> 
> Taking your time, stil lwaiting for thos epics, dammit!



yeah taking my sweet ass time! I don't think my cable management will be as good as ive wanted. at least at the top with the molexs


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2011)

Meh, tke all teh time you need. LuLz. I wil lawait the pics patiently. However, it's eager to see becuase you've taken so much time to do it. I expect EPICNESS! lulz.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's a few pics


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2011)

Love the huge cooler on the small VGA. 

I've been waiting to see what you guys come up with before getting this case. It's still on sale locally for $99.

Is there room for a slightly thicker rad at the top, erocker?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

What Rad is that erocker?


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Love the huge cooler on the small VGA.
> 
> I've been waiting to see what you guys come up with before getting this case. It's still on sale locally for $99.
> 
> Is there room for a slightly thicker rad at the top, erocker?



Nope. This is the only radiator thin enough I could find that works.. and it requires cutting the center plastic brace behind the mesh on the top cover. Good thing is, the brace is useless as the mesh has more structural integrity.

Here's the radiator: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...d=3985&zenid=e855d1e575442a9541d8e9e0ab737d62

It's more than enough for this 2500k.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

I wonder if it could be setup with a thicker Rad in an intake fans doing push through a 38mm Rad......... hmmm


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2011)

Fantastic. I already have that rad as well as a slightly thinner Magicool or whatever it's called. Just need a block now. Thanks, e!



JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if it could be setup with a thicker Rad in an intake fans doing push through a 38mm Rad......... hmmm



Looks like his 25mm fans are pretty close to the board already...


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if it could be setup with a thicker Rad in an intake fans doing push through a 38mm Rad......... hmmm



Nope, it will interfere with the mobo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Guess I will look into a different case as an option .....:/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

I just had a BSOD lol. When i plugged something into the USB 3.0 slot on the case

Erocker is there a driver i need for the USB 3.0?? Because everytime i select the playback on TS as my USB mic it BSOD

Okay apparently there is. Etron USB 3.0 Driver

Wait i already have it installed. wtf

Im going to have to change the USB 3.0 to a USB 2.0. Etron seems to causing issues for a lot of people. BSOD all over the place


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Okay apparently there is. Etron USB 3.0 Driver
> 
> Wait i already have it installed. wtf
> 
> Im going to have to change the USB 3.0 to a USB 2.0. Etron seems to causing issues for a lot of people. BSOD all over the place



It's working for me. Make sure you have the latest driver, check the beta section on AsRock's site.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's working for me. Make sure you have the latest driver, check the beta section on AsRock's site.



alright thanks. I got the new driver. and then a window came up frm windows saying that like 4 USB3 root and controller things were ready to be used. that never happened before

Here are the pictures guys. I think i have erocker beat on cable management


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Looking for new case fans now*

Guys im looking for new case fans that are relatively cheap, good on a fan controller, and are pretty quiet. I have been looking at some yate loons that are high or medium speeds. Are there any other fans that are all black, have ball bearings, and provide good airflow?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

What happenned to your watercooling loop??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What happenned to your watercooling loop??



what are you talking about?


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I think i have erocker beat on cable management



Yes, my front panel audio cable to my sound card be blockin' all my airflow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2011)

i think i might try 4.7ghz today on my 2500k


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what are you talking about?



I remember you having a loop for some reason ....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I remember you having a loop for some reason ....



No?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> No?



Oh well, still looks nice!


----------



## specks (Dec 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Here's a few pics
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/5003.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/5002.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/5001.jpg



How well is the heat exhausted? The mesh seems to be blocking a lot of airflow.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2011)

specks said:


> How well is the heat exhausted? The mesh seems to be blocking a lot of airflow.



Just fine. The mesh doesn't block much airflow at all, the dust filters do and those have been removed. Most other cases use a tighter mesh for fan grills than this case.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh well, still looks nice!



thanks, I tried to make the cable management as clean as i could with what i had.


----------

